# Bellator 102 Salaries



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> Bellator 102 took place earlier this month at the Visalia Convention Center in Visalia, California and Cheick Kongo was the top earner on the card. Bellator 102 Poster
> 
> TheMMAReport.com obtained the list of disclosed salaries from the California State Athletic Commission after they were requested.
> 
> ...


http://themmareport.com/2013/10/bellator-102-salaries-check-kongo-tops-payroll/

.


----------

